# Moving in to Frankfurt - Question on Salary



## justmanohar (Oct 18, 2021)

Is 80K EURO Annual Gross salary in Frankfurt Germany is a good salary to live with a family and 2 school-going kids? Thank you!


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

How old are the kids? Will your employer cover the costs of an international school?


----------

